# High School Students will study personal finance to graduate.



## Lon (Apr 28, 2016)

It's about time that this is being taught.

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2016/04/27/roseville-students-face-new-personal-finance-requirement/


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 28, 2016)

Good idea, but also maybe just a sign of the times.  Parents used to teach their kids that sort of thing.  But apparently nowadays a lot of things that used to be taught in the home aren't.


----------



## Lon (Apr 28, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Good idea, but also maybe just a sign of the times.  Parents used to teach their kids that sort of thing.  But apparently nowadays a lot of things that used to be taught in the home aren't.



Many parents are ill equipped to teach such things because their parents were ill equipped as well.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 28, 2016)

It would take some effort at first, but an innovative teacher could make that an interesting class, as well as beneficial.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 28, 2016)

Lon said:


> It's about time that this is being taught.
> 
> http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2016/04/27/roseville-students-face-new-personal-finance-requirement/



I totally agree...schools could do well to prepare students for life with these sort of classes and cut back on sports and rah rah cheer leading.


----------



## ladyp (Apr 28, 2016)

I sure wish someone had taught me to handle finances. And my kids said the same thing to me just a few weeks ago. But you are right my parents didn't know and i never learned. It's a great idea to require it for children.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 28, 2016)

My dad didn't teach me anything fancy, but he taught me the bedrock principles that have made my life a whole lot easier, such as:

1.  There's a huge difference between what you think you want, and what you really need.

2.   This is all the money you've got -- live within it or go broke.  Make a budget and stick to it.

3.    Always put some away in savings for the proverbial rainy day or lost job  or retirement, and don't mess with your savings for trivial stuff.

4.    Never risk money you can't afford to lose.

5.     Money doesn't grow on trees -- respect its value and how hard you have to work for it.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 28, 2016)

Sound principles Butterfly.

Financial literacy has recently been included in the Mathematics section of the National Curriculum for high school students in OZ.


----------



## Kitties (Apr 28, 2016)

I think it's a good idea. Could help some kids think differently. Probably some kids have parents with a lot of debt.

I grew up in a house with a lot of problems. However my mother did not believe in buying on credit, so things were bought as money allowed.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 28, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> My dad didn't teach me anything fancy, but he taught me the bedrock principles that have made my life a whole lot easier, such as:
> 
> 1.  There's a huge difference between what you think you want, and what you really need.
> 
> ...



Good Tips!  This was the way our parents lived, and taught us, and we have tried to pass along to our kids.  It Works!  Basically it can be summed up in two words...Avoid Debt.


----------

